# Need advice.......



## bigeateruk (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all, 

Doing a smoke this weekend but I do not have a digital thermometer gauge. I do have a meat thermometer that you can stick in meat and I am wondering if I could just put that in the meat and leave it in there whilst the meat is in the smoker but not sure if that will work? A bit silly but worried about whether it could withstand the temps inside the smoker. Stupid question i know.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Bigeater

It is one like this? If so then it will be fine to use in the BBQ/Smoker. The only disadvantage is that you will have to open the smoker up to read it. I started using these many years ago and the meat turned out fine. You will find though that the glass on the dial tends to get a bit smoked up and you may need to wipe it to be able to read it.













meat_thermometer1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 19, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello.  I see you have a couple questions going about your ECB and this weekend smoke.  I hope you can make the August weekend, we can talk smokers, mods and techniques till the cows come home.

As to the foil around the lid of your ECB, I would agree with Venture on this one.  That smoker is designed to leak around the lid.  Since you haven't done all the mods yet, Id leave the lid alone this time.  The one thing you really need is to raise the charcoal off the bottom of the grill pan so that it can get air.  It needs a charcoal grate.  When you get around to adding the extra vents and a damper in the lid then you can seal the lid and get better heat control.

Now for the therm.  Flyin by the seat of your pants?  Gonna try it "old school" are ya?  Trial by fire so to speak!  Good for you!  U.S. Marine Corps saying, " kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out!".  







A good therm is something to put on the top of your must have list.  I learned old school but takes alot of time and you just can't do the finesse things like getting a good roast EXACTLY rare - med. rare.  The answer to your question is a bit difficult, most therms like that sense heat along the entire shaft.  That means if any portion of the shaft is exposed it will also be reading the chamber temp which would give you a false reading on the IT of the meat.  Most are not made to leave in the turkey while in the oven.  There are some that will allow that.  So which do you have?  I would guess you have the one not intended for use in this way.  Also each time you open the lid and put the probe in the meat you are losing heat and poking holes in the meat allowing the juices to drain away.

You say you are smoking some kinda meat this weekend.  No meat therm and no chamber therm I suspect ( the therm in the lid of that ECB is WRONG ).  If you can be a little more specific about your plan I may be able to offer some better advice.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Well there you go.  Wade beat me to it.  As I said if you have one like that you can use it but not knowing what type you have makes offering advice a little tougher.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bigeateruk (Jul 19, 2014)

Cheers guys yeah I have one like in the picture. Will make sure it is fully inserted into the meat. Me and my friend are gonna put our ecb's side by side and have a smoke off. Pork in one and brisket in the other, think there will be some ribs and some stuffed peppers and mushrooms and gonna try mac n cheese as well. I have moded the charcoal pan and put a proper therm in the lid. The last mod is the damper. Thought about the foil as last time the smoke escaped straight away and despite being able to control temp much better wasnt all that pleased with the smokiness. Saw someone say on here that the smoke coming out of the lid is virgin smoke and hasnt permeated the meat so thought about reducing the gap. Not too sure on how much pork and beef to get. Anyone gotta guide on amount of people to weight of meat ratio?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello.  Lookin at the weather we have here today I wish you well.  What the hey, give that foil thing a try.  Worst case is you have a harder time controlling temp and then you can just whip it off if you want.  Not like it's permanent or very expensive.  Have a read through the link below for portion size.  There is a good post from Chef JJ and a couple other good reads.  Good luck.  Don't forget the Qview.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151134/bitten-off-a-lot-more-than-i-can-chew


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 19, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> As to the foil around the lid of your ECB, I would agree with Venture on this one.  That smoker is designed to leak around the lid.  Since you haven't done all the mods yet, Id leave the lid alone this time.  The one thing you really need is to raise the charcoal off the bottom of the grill pan so that it can get air.  It needs a charcoal grate.  When you get around to adding the extra vents and a damper in the lid then you can seal the lid and get better heat control.


I think I'm gonna have to agree with Venture on this one too :)


BigeaterUK said:


> Thought about the foil as last time the smoke escaped straight away and despite being able to control temp much better wasnt all that pleased with the smokiness. Saw someone say on here that the smoke coming out of the lid is virgin smoke and hasnt permeated the meat so thought about reducing the gap.


Not sure I agree with this one though. That's kinda like saying if water is overflowing the top of a bucket, whatever's in the bucket isn't getting fully wet. You want the smoke to kiss the meat and be on its way. If it hangs around, it gets stale and can leave a bitter taste in your mouth. (This is oddly similar to the advice my dear Mom gave me on dating when I was a wee lad)

If you want more smoke flavor, use either more wood chunks or a stronger flavored wood. Mesquite and hickory will give you plenty of smoke flavor in a surprisingly short amount of time.


----------



## wade (Jul 19, 2014)

BigeaterUK said:


> Will make sure it is fully inserted into the meat.


Hi Bigeater

The thermacouple is the bit at the very tip of the pointy spike so you need to ensure that this tip is in the centre of the thickest part of the meat. If you fully insert the probe you may find that you have pushed it through almost to the other side and so will not be getting accurate temperature readings of the meat centre,


----------

